# Machineknitted "Dreambird"



## Birgitte (Oct 12, 2011)

I have hand knitted a few Dreambirds (Nadita Swings rawelry) and wanted to try on machine. Here is the result. 
I have hand knitted a few rows round the throat, washed and steamed it a little, and are quite happy. it is knitted in wool, feathers are Kauni.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

I am just a simple hand knitter but really admire your glorious shawl and the yarn colours.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Really beautiful work especially machine knit. Colors are adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Delightful dreambird,fantastic work and colours.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Fantastic job!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Wonderful .


----------



## Wellseasoned (Oct 16, 2014)

Very beautiful Birgitta. I have admired these shawls but the only ones I've seen until now have been hand knitted. Did you have a machine knit pattern or did you work it out yourself. I'm a machine knitter and would like to make one too. Did you use a standard gauge machine or a fine gauge. I am not familiar with the yarn you used. What ply is it please.
I think we would all like to see more of your work..


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks wonderful !! Having done both, time wise, what do you think the difference was between the techniques and which result do you prefer ?


----------



## Birgitte (Oct 12, 2011)

It´s made om an old Silver Reed 7oo standard machine(my favorite machine) I knitted In tension 10 
I never red the pattern, but only followed the chart (from the hand knit pattern) 
It was not difficult, in fact easier than handkniitng, because you have the numbers on the machine, and can se where in chart you are.


----------



## Birgitte (Oct 12, 2011)

Purdygirl, - I think I prefer the machine knitted shawl, because i is thiner. It`s fun to knit, and faster, but you have to stretch and steam it, which is not absolutely necessary with the hand knitted.
What do you prefer Purdygirl?


----------



## Birgitte (Oct 12, 2011)

Wellseasoned. We do not speak of ply in denmark, but the yarn is like sock yarn, but pure wool.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow!!! You did a beautiful job!! I have this pattern but was scared to try hand knitting, never mind figuring out how to do it on the machine. Now I might consider this.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Birgitte said:


> Purdygirl, - I think I prefer the machine knitted shawl, because i is thiner. It`s fun to knit, and faster, but you have to stretch and steam it, which is not absolutely necessary with the hand knitted.
> What do you prefer Purdygirl?


Hi. I have only hand knitted one in 4 ply. Your machine one is very impressive. I do have an old machine and now wonder about having a go !! Purdeygirl


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That is beautiful...well done!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I have never seen one done on a machine before - beautiful!  Ann


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

:thumbup: well done.


----------



## Wellseasoned (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you so much Birgitta for all that information. You have inspired me to make one. Again i am thankful to have found KP and all the generous and talented knitters.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful, but still on my bucket list:


----------



## Getta (Jul 12, 2013)

Really nice, and Kauni is a good choice for the leaves. I think it is a two ply yarn and a little finer than sock, more fingering weight in the US.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Stunning . I have wanted to try it on a machine and wondered how difficult it would be . Thanks for sharing .


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Fabulous


----------



## lindalou6 (Apr 18, 2015)

This looks wonderful, I downloaded the pattern a while ago wondering whether to have a go on the machine but not confident enough yet, but I am now inspired


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

It's beautiful! Did you plan where the colours would change or is this just random yarn and turned out that way. I love it!


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Lovely work


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

That is fabulous! Well done!


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

That deserves a "WOW"!! Wish you could come to Texas and demonstrate that to us machine knitters. Keep up the good work ---


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

well done you have done a great job


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Truly a work of art.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Truly a work of art.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful shawl with amazing colors.


----------



## jungreathouse (Jun 9, 2014)

This is gorgeous!
Someday I will try this but for right now I have a long way to go.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

This is absolutely gorgeous love the colors Wow&#128077;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's a work of art. I love the subtle colors.

You should be quite proud of your work, and wear it with pride.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Kudos!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Wow,stunning. I wanted to do this for so long now, but am still a bit leery about me being able to follow the pattern. I guess I'll just have to take the plunge now.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

sross512004 said:


> Stunning . I have wanted to try it on a machine and wondered how difficult it would be . Thanks for sharing .


Me too! It is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Beautiful! Would love to try one on the machine!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I used to play with a knitting machine a bit, but never had anyone available to teach me advanced skills. What I learned was what I could figure out on my own--this was before the internet was available. I want you to know that I am indeed impressed with your machine knit Dreambird, it's gorgeous. You are very accomplished at your craft.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love those dream birds. Haven't worked up the courage yet.


----------



## wtaber (Mar 16, 2014)

Your shawl looks fabulous all blocked out. I'm wondering how it will look once off the blocking board? I believe the original was done in garter stitch while yours looks like stockinette. If made in wool, then it may stay flat for awhile but likely need reblocking very soon. If made in acrylic, the fabric could be killed, and that should keep it from curling.

I'd sure appreciate your comments about this. My fears of a stockinette dreambird all curled up has stopped me from machine knitting one.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Brigitte....lovely, subtle use of colour.......beautiful job. Can you tell us how you did it? The stitches look to run at 90 degrees to original


Birgitte said:


> I have hand knitted a few Dreambirds (Nadita Swings rawelry) and wanted to try on machine. Here is the result.
> I have hand knitted a few rows round the throat, washed and steamed it a little, and are quite happy. it is knitted in wool, feathers are Kauni.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh so beautiful.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Very lovely! great work, I had no idea whatsoever that something like this could be done on a machine. So I learned something new today, thank you! I will still continue to sit back in my recliner and knit as this old body is not very comfortable any place else. I think it is marvelous what you made! Very well done!


----------



## Birgitte (Oct 12, 2011)

jungreathouse. You only have to learn how to do short roves, to knit the dreambird 

Wgornick. You ask if it curls, when it`s off the blocking board ... only a little, perhaps i could "kill" the curl, but I am satisfied as i t is. I will attach a picture.

Celt Kntter. I followed the chart, if it looks different from the original, it is because it is made in stockinett, not garter stitch, as the original.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Birgitte said:


> jungreathouse. You only have to learn how to do short roves, to knit the dreambird
> 
> Wgornick. You ask if it curls, when it`s off the blocking board ... only a little, perhaps i could "kill" the curl, but I am satisfied as i t is. I will attach a picture.
> 
> Celt Kntter. I followed the chart, if it looks different from the original, it is because it is made in stockinett, not garter stitch, as the original.


Birgitte, your dreambird is beautiful! Thanks for posting! I never would have thought about changing from the garter stitch! Thanks for the lesson!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

very nice


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Fantastic shawl. Well done.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful Dreambird shawl....


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Simply WOW, Sharron.


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Birgitte (Oct 12, 2011)

dancewithmarg. I did both, there are far between color shifts in Kauni, so I cut the wool and wound up to the beginning of the shift. 
My next shawl is on the machine now, and I have chosen a yarn with shorter between color change.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh my, that is quite stunning!! Excellent knitting. Don't think I'm quite ready to try that on the machine. But would sure love to try it eventually.

Marge


----------



## Nanna Kath (Apr 3, 2011)

Good heavens, how lovely, you are clever


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

STUNNING! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

beautiful!!


----------



## Ayarnaddict (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow this is a stunning piece of knitted art just exquisite


----------



## Birgitte (Oct 12, 2011)

I have made another one. Knitted in much softer wool than Kauni, which I used for the first one.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

i love your shawl well done i have a brother 940 would i be able to do this pattern?


----------



## Birgitte (Oct 12, 2011)

Josephine, yes you can do it on any machine, only tennis is shot roves and moving stitches with garterbar (or other way) a few times.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

many thanks for getting back to me. where could i get the pattern from?


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

that is so incredible!


----------



## Birgitte (Oct 12, 2011)

Josephine You can find the pattern her: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Again a nice attempt . Fabulous. I don't have machine but admire the patience and hard work put in it .


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

many thanks Birgitte


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Birgitte said:


> I have made another one. Knitted in much softer wool than Kauni, which I used for the first one.


This one is even prettier than pretty.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

It's beautiful. Well done!!!


----------

